# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  أقوى إكسبرت إدارة صفقات يمكن أن تجده  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## MR.dollar

جاءتني فكرة تصميم هذا الإكسبرت بعد طلب أكثر من شخص إكسبرت إدارة صفقات وكل إكسبرت بفكرة معينة لذلك قمت بتصميم هذا الإكسبرت وجمعت فيه أغلب ما يمكن أن يحتاجه أي شخص لإدارة صفقته بعد فتحها بدلا من الجلوس أمام الشاشة ليتابع صفقته  
وكذلك متنظر إقتراحاتكم وآرائكم لإضافة مزيد من الخصائص للإكسبرت   سأشرح الآن متغيرات الإكسبرت الخارجية  
في البداية أضفت أربعة خصائص للإكسبرت
1- فتح أكثر من صفقة في نفس الوقت بمجرد تفعيل الإكسبرت على الشارت ويمكنك تحديد عدد الصفقات التي تريد فتحها
2-فتح هيدج على العملة بمجرد تفعيل الإكسبرت على الشارت
وأضفت إمكانية تحديد حجم اللوت أوتوماتيكيا بالنسبة لمن لا يعرفون كيفية تحديده بناء على إدارة رأس المال. الأستوب لوز والهدف
إمكانية إخفاء الإستوب لوز والهدف لمن يتعاملون بواسطة الإسكالبينج أو يخشون ضرب الأستوبات بسبب البروكر أو إظهاره
إمكانية إستخدام الأستوب لوز بناء على معدل الحركة اليومي للسعر بإستخدام مؤشر ATR
إمكانية إستخدام الهدف بناء على معدل الحركه اليومي للسعر بإستخدام مؤشر ATR التريلينج ستوب
إمكانية إستخدام التريلينج ستوب بناء على معدل الحركة اليومي للسعر بإستخدام مؤشر ATR
إمكانية إستخدام التريلينج ستوب العادي البريك إيفن
وهو نقل الأستوب إلى نقطة الدخول عند وصول السعر إلى ربح عدد نقاط معين  إدارة الصفقة بإستخدام الوقت
وهو إمكانية إغلاق الصفقة بعد مرور عدد ساعات معين تحدده
إمكانية إغلاق الصفقة عند ساعة معينه تحددها 
هذه هي خصائص الإكسبرت بشكل عام وسأشرح كيفية تغيير إعداداته بالتفصيل
OpenOrders إجعلها ترو في حالة أرد فتح عدد صفقات معين عند تفعيل الإكسبرت على الشارت 
Order_Type نوع الصفقه 0 للشراء و 1 للبيع
MaxTrades وهو عدد الصفقات التي تريد فتحها في نفس الوقت
OpenHedgingOrders إجعلها ترو في حالة أردت فتح صفقتي هيدج بمجرد تفعيل الإكسبرت على الشارت
MagicNumber الماجيك نمبر للصفقات وفائدته فقط إذا أردت الإكسبرت أن يفتح صفقه
Money Management وهي إدارة المال في حال أردت أن يفتح الإكسبرت صفقه 
HideSL إجعلها ترو إذا أردت أن يخفي الإكسبرت الأستوب لوز
StopLoss الأستوب لوز الذي تريد تحديده
HideTP إجعلها ترو إذا أردت إخفاء الهدف ويفضل إستخدامها عند الإسكالبينج
TakeProfit الهدف 
UseATRTS إستخدام التريلينج ستوب بناء على معدل الحركه اليومي
ATR_TSPercent النسبة اليوميه لمعدل حركة السعر لإستخدامها في التريلينج ستوب
UseATRTP إستخدام الهدف بناء على معدل الحركة اليومي
ATR_TPPercent نسبة الهدف من معدل الحركه اليومي
UseATRSL إستخدام الاستوب لوز بناء على معدل الحركه اليومي
ATR_SLPercent النسبه المئويه  
Classic Trailing Stop التريلينج ستوب العادي
Orders BreakEven البريك إيفن
BreakEven نقل الأستوب إلى نقطة الدخول عند تحقق عدد النقاط التي تحددها
movestopto نقل الأستوب إلى هذه النقطه
BreakEven2 نقل الأستوب إلى النقطة التي تحددها عند  تحقق النقاط الثانيه
movestopto2 نقل الأستوب إلى هذه النقطه 
UseOrderTimeManagement إستخدام الوقت كما شرحت سابقا  
تم تطوير الإكسبرت آخر إصدار في المرفقات   

> تم بحمد الله تطوير الإكسبرت إلى الأحدث  
> الإضافات التي تمت  إمكانية وضع خط أفقي يتم فتح صفقة عند وصول السعر إليه 
> ويمكن وضع عدد لا نهائي من الخطوط وسوف تتفعل عنده الصفقة مره واحده فقط  وبعدها سوف يقوم الإكسبرت بحذف الخط لضمان عدم فتح الصفقه مرتين من نفس  المكان  
> أولا يجب أن تقوم بوضع خط أفقي على الشارت ثم تقوم بالضغط بالدخول إلى  خصائصه وتقوم بإعادة تسميتة إلى b1  أو s1  مع تغيير رقم 1  إلى أي أرقام  تريدها مثلا إذا أردت وضع 5 خطوط شراء سوف تقوم بوضع خمس خطوط على الشارت  وتعطي لكل خط إسم b1 ,  b2  , b3  ,  b4  ,  b5
> كذلك بالنسبة للبيع إذا أردت وضع ثلاثة خطوط بيع سوف تقوم بتسميتهم كالآتي  s1 , s2  , s3 
> حرف b  للدلاله على الشراء  وحرف s  للدلاله على البيع  
> المتغيرات المتعلقه بهذه الخاصيه  NumberOfLines  عدد الخطوط التي ستقوم بوضعها على  الشارت إذا أردت مثلا وضع 5 خطوط شراء وخمس خطوط بيع سوف تقوم بجعل  NumberOfLines =5   أو يمكنك جعلها أكثر من ذلك لكن لا تجعلها أقل من عدد  الخطوط التي قمت بوضعها على الشارت وإلا فسوف يقوم الإكسبرت بتجاهل باقي  هذه الخطوط 
> Gap  المسافه بين الخط والسعر الحالي ويسمح فيه بتفعل الصفقه لتجنب حدوث  الجاب المفاجئ أو الحركه المفاجئه للسعر وعدم مرور السعر على النقطه التي  قمت بتحديدها تماما الأفضل أن تتركه =2 أو 3 لكن لا تزيد عن ذلك   الإضافة الأخرى 
> إمكانية إغلاق الصفقات عند وصول الربح إلى نسبة معينه من الحساب سواء ربح  أو خساره أو إغلاق الصفقات عند ربح نسبة معينه بالدولار  CloseAfterProfitPercent  إغلاق الصفقات عند  الوصول إلى ربح معين ترو أو فولس ProfitPercent  النسبة المئويه للربح CloseAfterLossPercent إغلاق الصفقات عند الوصول  إلى خساره معينه ترو أو فولس LossPercent النسبه المئويه للخساره  CloseAfterProfitUSD إغلاق الصفقات عند ربح عدد  معين بالدولار ترو أو فولس ProfitUSD الربح المطلوب  
> الإكسبرت مفتوح الكود فقط لكم ويعلم الله كم أن هذا الإكسبرت تصميمه كان  متعب لذلك أرجو أن تستفيدوا منه

 تم إصدار النسخه الرابعة مع إضافة خيار مهم جدا 
ModifyAllOrders  إذا جعلتها ترو فسوف يقوم ب بتعديل الأهداف والأستوب  لجميع العملات بمجرد وضعه على شارت عمله واحده  
تم إضافة تحديثات في إكسبرت مستقل   

> يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع هدف أو ستوب بناء على السعر الذي تقوم بتحديده لجميع  الصفقات 
> Ticket يمكنك من هذا المتغير تحديد تيكيت الصفقه بحيث لن يقوم الإكسبرت  بإدارة إلا هذه الصفقه أو إجعلها 0 ليقوم الإكسبرت بإدارة جميع الصفقات  لنفس العمله التي قمت بتفعيل الإكسبرت عليها 
> BuyTakeProfit  الهدف لجميع الصفقات 
> SellTakeProfit  الأستوب لوز لجميع الصفقات 
> تقوم تحديده بالسعر وليس بالنقاط 
> مثلا تريد الأستوب على سعر 1.4500 تقوم بكتابة 1.4500 وهكذا 
> ويجب مراعاة أيضا الفرق بين السعر الحالي والهدف الذي تريد تحديده حتى لا  يعطي الإكسبرت أخطاء 
> تم إضافة ميزه أخرى وهي جعل هناك مسافة ثابته بين السعر الحالي والأستوب  بناء على طلب أحد الأعضاء عن طريق المتغير TrailingDistance تقوم بتحديد  المسافه بالنقاط 
> مثلا إذا وضعت TrailingDistance=15 فكلما تحرك السعر صعودا أو هبوطا سيقوم  الإكسبرت بتغيير الأستوب حتى يصبح فرق ثابت 15 نقطه بين الأستوب والسعر  الحالي

 تم بحمد الله إصدار النسخه الخامسه من الإكسبرت   

> تم بحمد الله إصدار النسخه الخامسه من الإكسبرت 
> الإضافات التي تمت 
> إمكانية وضع خطوط أفقيه تغلق عندها الصفقات التي تم فتحها سابقا بإستخدام  هذه الخطوط مع خيار إغلاق الصفقات بمجرد وصول السعر إلى الخط أو إنتظار  إغلاق الشمعه أسفل أو أعلى الخط 
> تم أيضا تعديل الخاصيه السابقه بحيث تمت إضافة إمكانية فتح الصفقه بمجرد  وصول السعر إلى الخطوط التي تم وضعها أو الدخول بعد إغلاق الشمعه أعلى أو  أسفل الخط  
> الخصائص التي تم إضافتها 
> OpenCandle  شمعة فتح الصفقه إذا جعلتها 0 فسوف يفتح الإكسبرت الصفقه بمجرد  وصول السعر إلى الخط الذي قمت بتحديده إذا جعلتها 1 فسوف يفتح الإكسبرت  الصفقه بعد إغلاق الشمعه أعلى أو أسفل الخط سواء كانت الصفقه بيع أو شراء 
> CloseCandle  شمعة إغلاق الصفقه بنفس الشروط السابقه  
> يجب مراعاة عند تسمية خطوط فتح صفقة الشراء تكون بإسم b + رقم الخط 
> وخطوط إغلاق صفقة الشراء أعلى السعر الحالي تكون بإسم cbu + رقم الخط 
> ...

 تحديث 
إضافة متغير DeleteLinesTime  
توقيت حذف الخطوط من على الشارت في حال لم تتفعل الأوامر

----------


## نورمند

تسلم الايدي بارك الله فيك

----------


## forexx

اخي العزيز مستر دولار كنت قد فتحت موضوع لعمل مؤشر ولكن كانت الاجابات صفر!!!!!!
لذلك ساضع طلبي هنا مع الاعتذار لان طلبي خارج الموضوع كنت قد طلبت مؤشر يقوم بحساب الفرق بالنقاط بين السعر حاليا وبين موفنج افرج معين وبسبب انالطريقه لازالت تحت التجربه فليس عندي مواصفات الموفنج افرج بالضبط ولكن يمكنك اختيار اي مفنج واي فتره وساقوم انا بتغيير هذه المعطيات لوصول الى افضل رقم ممكن وياريت المؤشر يعطي تنبيه عند وصول الفرق بالنقاط الى رقم نحدده نحن  مع الشكر الجزيل

----------


## Alqurashi

عمل عظيم ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
بارك الله فيك أخي MR.dollar وفتح عليك من باب فضله وكرمه ومنّه 
جعلها الله صدقة جارية    
سؤال: 
في أي فريم تنصح باستخدامه؟ 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## sea_star_1987

اكيد اكسبيرت مميز من مستر دولار  :Ongue:  
الله يباركلك ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmoos

الف شكر علي الاكسبيرت الجميل جدا  
ياريت لو تضيف ليه خاصيه اغلاق جميع العقود عند تحقيق ربح معين 
يحدد بالنقاط  
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Alqurashi

وضعت الأكسبيرت على منصة tadawul فريم ال M5 رصيد 4500 $ وحقق بعد سبعة دقائق 179 $ ربح 
أتمنى أن تكون هناك خاصية لإلغاء الصوت فأنا استخدم حاسوبي لأمور أخرى استخدم فيها التحادث بالصوت  
تحياتي

----------


## MoaidFX

ما شا ءالله لا قوة الا بالله
مجهود رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## MR.dollar

> تسلم الايدي بارك الله فيك

 شكرا لردك الجميل  

> اخي العزيز مستر دولار كنت قد فتحت موضوع لعمل مؤشر  ولكن كانت الاجابات صفر!!!!!!
> لذلك ساضع طلبي هنا مع الاعتذار لان طلبي خارج الموضوع كنت قد طلبت مؤشر  يقوم بحساب الفرق بالنقاط بين السعر حاليا وبين موفنج افرج معين وبسبب  انالطريقه لازالت تحت التجربه فليس عندي مواصفات الموفنج افرج بالضبط ولكن  يمكنك اختيار اي مفنج واي فتره وساقوم انا بتغيير هذه المعطيات لوصول الى  افضل رقم ممكن وياريت المؤشر يعطي تنبيه عند وصول الفرق بالنقاط الى رقم  نحدده نحن  مع الشكر الجزيل

 حاليا يوجد حوالي ثلاثة أو أربعة طلبات يجب تنفيذها أولا ولا أستطيع أن أعدك بتصميمه قبل أن أنتهي من هذه الطلبات 
وقد أرفق سابقا أحد الأعضاء مؤشر موفينج يضع السعر على الموفينج حاول الإستفاده منه في الوقت الحالي ويا ريت أي عضو يرفقه لك   

> عمل عظيم ما شاء الله  تبارك الله 
> بارك الله فيك أخي MR.dollar وفتح عليك من باب فضله وكرمه ومنّه 
> جعلها الله صدقة جارية    
> سؤال: 
> في أي فريم تنصح باستخدامه؟ 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 ولك بمثله بارك الله فيك
ضعه على أي تايم فريم فلن تتغير النتيجة  

> اكيد اكسبيرت مميز من مستر دولار  
> الله يباركلك ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

 يشرفني مرورك الكريم  

> الف شكر علي الاكسبيرت الجميل جدا  
> ياريت لو تضيف ليه خاصيه اغلاق جميع العقود عند تحقيق ربح معين 
> يحدد بالنقاط  
> وجزاك الله كل خير

 العفو وبإذن الله سأضع هذه النقطة في الحسبان وسأضفيها في الإصدار القادم

----------


## MoaidFX

لو سمحت أخى  عندى مشكلة 
انا استخدم فقط خاصية اخفاء الهدف فى هذا الاكسيرت البروكر لدى يستخدم السعر ب 5 فواصل  
احد هدف معين وليكن 10 وعند تفعيل الاكسبيرت مع كل تغير فى السعر يظهر لى معالج تغير الاهداف يطلب منى التاكيد لا اعلم لماذا 
ارجو التوضيح كيف احل هذه المشكلة

----------


## MR.dollar

> لو سمحت أخى  عندى مشكلة 
> انا استخدم فقط خاصية اخفاء الهدف فى هذا الاكسيرت البروكر لدى يستخدم السعر ب 5 فواصل  
> احد هدف معين وليكن 10 وعند تفعيل الاكسبيرت مع كل تغير فى السعر يظهر لى معالج تغير الاهداف يطلب منى التاكيد لا اعلم لماذا 
> ارجو التوضيح كيف احل هذه المشكلة

 عند تفعيل الإكسبرت أزل علامة الصح من Ask manual confirmation

----------


## khfa

ماشاء الله عليك اخى الكريم 
اكسبرت متكامل بس قعدت احلم : لو فية 
ماكد 
خاصية مضاعفات 1-2-3-5-8 الخ  
التحكم فى الستب بتاع كل مضاعفة والهدف 
يا سلامممممممممم   يبقى نار

----------


## MoaidFX

> عند تفعيل الإكسبرت أزل علامة الصح من Ask manual confirmation

 تسلم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## MR.dollar

> تسلم

 العفو أخي الكريم مع العلم إنك إذا أردت إخفاء الهدف أو الأستوب لوز إجعل 
HideSL=true
HideTP=true
ولكن يجب عندها ترك الميتاتريدر يعمل والإكسبرت مفعل على الشارت

----------


## khfa

> العفو أخي الكريم مع العلم إنك إذا أردت إخفاء الهدف أو الأستوب لوز إجعل 
> HideSL=true
> HideTP=true
> ولكن يجب عندها ترك الميتاتريدر يعمل والإكسبرت مفعل على الشارت

 
لى سؤال اخى الكريم  
ما فائدة اخفاء الهدف او الاستوب لوس؟

----------


## yousseff

السلام عليكم 
يعطيك العافية مستر دولار ع المجهود 
جربت الاكسبيرتات في حال وضعت بريك ايفن 10 وموف ستوب1 تعمل فقط في حال الشراء ولاكن في حال البيع لا تعمل يوجد خلل في البيع فقط

----------


## yousseff

على جميع الاكسبيرتات

----------


## nirvano

هل يمكن وضع خط يكون مائل  لترند مرسوم لغلق جميع ( أؤكد  جميع ) الصفقات buy ?

----------


## aljadani

شكرا

----------


## nirvano

لقد وجدت اكسبيرت مستر دولار MR.dollar_Trailing Stop EA v3  يضع هدف لكل صفقات  BuyTakeProfit الهدف لجميع صفقات لكن يوجد مشكل في وضع هدف لصفقات sell فهو يضع SellTakeProfit  السعر المحدد كستوب لوز لصفقات buy وليس هدف لجميع صفقات sell 
المطلوب وضع هدف لكل صفقات  buy المفتوحة  عن طريق BuyTakeProfit ,    وضع هدف لكل صفقات Sell المفتوحة  عن طريق SellTakeProfit  
الغاء stop loss    

```
    extern int Ticket=0; extern string S1=" Set Target As Price";        extern double BuyTakeProfit=0; extern double SellTakeProfit=0; extern string S2=" Set Trailing For Orders"; extern int TrailingDistance=0;  double point; int digits;                           int init(){     if(Digits<4)   {      point=0.01;      digits=2;   }   else   {      point=0.0001;      digits=4;   }return(0);} //+------------------------------------------------------------------+ //| FUNCTION DEFINITIONS    deinitialization function                | //+------------------------------------------------------------------+ void deinit() {    Comment("");  } //+------------------------------------------------------------------+ //| FUNCTION DEFINITIONS   Start function                            | //+------------------------------------------------------------------+ int start()   {    Comment("Programmed by MR.dollar"+"\n"+"أ£أ¤أٹأڈأ¬ أ‡أ،أ£أٹأڈأ‡أ¦أ، أ‡أ،أڑأ‘أˆأ*"+"\n"+"www.arabictrader.com/vb");    if(TrailingDistance>0)MoveTrailing();             //////////////////////////////////////                //////////////////////////////////////////////////      for(int i=0;i<OrdersTotal();i++){      OrderSelect(i,SELECT_BY_POS,MODE_TRADES);      if(OrderSymbol()==Symbol()&&(OrderTicket()==Ticket||Ticket==0)){      int tick=OrderTicket();int type=OrderType();double take=OrderTakeProfit();double open=OrderOpenPrice();      if(take!=BuyTakeProfit&&BuyTakeProfit!=0&&type==OP_BUY){      OrderModify(tick,OrderOpenPrice(),OrderStopLoss(),BuyTakeProfit,0,0);}      if(take!=SellTakeProfit&&SellTakeProfit!=0&&type==OP_SELL){       OrderModify(tick,OrderOpenPrice(),OrderStopLoss(),SellTakeProfit,0,0);     }      }       }      }    void MoveTrailing(){    for(int cnt=0;cnt<=OrdersTotal();cnt++)   {      OrderSelect(cnt,SELECT_BY_POS,MODE_TRADES);           int tick1=OrderTicket();double open1=OrderOpenPrice();int type1=OrderType();double stop=OrderStopLoss();double prof=OrderTakeProfit();      if(type1<=OP_SELL&&OrderSymbol()==Symbol()&&(tick1==Ticket||Ticket==0))      {         if(type1==OP_BUY)         {            if(TrailingDistance>0)              {                                if(((MathAbs(NormalizeDouble(stop,digits)-NormalizeDouble(Bid,digits)))/point!=TrailingDistance)||(stop==0))               {                  OrderModify(tick1,open1,NormalizeDouble(Bid-TrailingDistance*point,digits),prof,0,Blue);                                }            }         }         else          {            if(TrailingDistance>0)              {                                if(((MathAbs(NormalizeDouble(stop,digits)-NormalizeDouble(Ask,digits)))/point!=TrailingDistance)||(stop==0))               {                  OrderModify(tick1,open1,NormalizeDouble(Ask+TrailingDistance*point,digits),prof,0,Red);                                }            }         }      }   }} 
  
```

----------


## Poqwer11

السلام عليكم
المواشر بيعطي انذار بلغه غير مفهومه كيف احل المشكله

----------


## mrhelper

جاري التجربه وشكراا

----------


## spuksa

بارك الله فيك أخي MR.dollar

----------


## dofsh11

موفقين يارب

----------


## AdelElsayed

مشكور وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## AdelElsayed

للاسف الاكسبيرت لا يعمل علي ازواج الين 
اعتقد لانهم ظ£ ارقام عشرية وليست ظ¥ 
اتمني حد يقدر يفيدني

----------


## عبدالله عمرو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الاخوه الاعزاء ارجو تزويدي باكسبيرت بسيط جدا وهو فقط buy stop +sell stop  من اسعار انا احددها له وقيمة اللوت انا احدده وعدد معين من الاوامر انا احدده له واستيب بين كل امر والذي يليه وانا احدده له وخانة تيك بروفت مع اضافة خاصية حذف الاوامر عندما اريد ازالتها من الشاشه واخير اغلاق جميع الصفقات وازالة الاوامر المعلقه على ايكويتي معين انا احدد  
الاكسبيرت كالتالي ارجو ان يكون 
lot       0.01 
number of buy/sell stop          20  
price buy stop         1.3640 
price sell stop        1.3500 
step price   10 
take profet        80  
delete orders       yes/no 
close and delete orders at  equity              954 
اعلم اخواني هناك الكثير الكثير من هذه الاكسبيرتات وجربت الكثير منها وللاسف مع وجود اضافات كثيره على هذه الاكسبيرتات لم اتمكن من الوصول لما اريد لذا ارجو التكرم والتفضل بتزويدي ببمثل ما اريد فقط دون اية اضافات لعدم حصول تشويش لدي او صناعته من الاخوه المبرمجين الافاضل   
مع بالغ تقديري واحترامي

----------


## عبدالله عمرو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الاخوه الاعزاء ارجو تزويدي باكسبيرت بسيط جدا وهو فقط buy stop +sell stop  من اسعار انا احددها له وقيمة اللوت انا احدده وعدد معين من الاوامر انا احدده له واستيب بين كل امر والذي يليه وانا احدده له وخانة تيك بروفت مع اضافة خاصية حذف الاوامر عندما اريد ازالتها من الشاشه واخير اغلاق جميع الصفقات وازالة الاوامر المعلقه على ايكويتي معين انا احدد  
الاكسبيرت كالتالي ارجو ان يكون 
lot       0.01 
number of buy/sell stop          20  
price buy stop         1.3640 
price sell stop        1.3500 
step price   10 
take profet        80  
delete orders       yes/no 
close and delete orders at  equity              954 
اعلم اخواني هناك الكثير الكثير من هذه الاكسبيرتات وجربت الكثير منها وللاسف مع وجود اضافات كثيره على هذه الاكسبيرتات لم اتمكن من الوصول لما اريد لذا ارجو التكرم والتفضل بتزويدي ببمثل ما اريد فقط دون اية اضافات لعدم حصول تشويش لدي او صناعته من الاخوه المبرمجين الافاضل   
مع بالغ تقديري واحترامي

----------


## salamandal

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> الاخوه الاعزاء ارجو تزويدي باكسبيرت بسيط جدا وهو فقط buy stop +sell stop  من اسعار انا احددها له وقيمة اللوت انا احدده وعدد معين من الاوامر انا احدده له واستيب بين كل امر والذي يليه وانا احدده له وخانة تيك بروفت مع اضافة خاصية حذف الاوامر عندما اريد ازالتها من الشاشه واخير اغلاق جميع الصفقات وازالة الاوامر المعلقه على ايكويتي معين انا احدد  
> الاكسبيرت كالتالي ارجو ان يكون 
> lot       0.01 
> number of buy/sell stop          20  
> price buy stop         1.3640 
> price sell stop        1.3500 
> step price   10 
> take profet        80  
> ...

 تم الرد في موضوعك على الرابط التالي https://forum.arabictrader.com/t258940.html

----------

